
Ask HN: Examples of successful niche social networks? - jonathanleane
One example to kick things off that (at least for me) really flew below the radar: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ravelry.com&#x2F; (knitting niche)<p>9m users (unsure what % are active) and 6m pageviews per day... Super impressive, especially as there only appear to be half a dozen or so staff.
======
billconan
[https://www.deviantart.com/](https://www.deviantart.com/)

[https://hackaday.io/](https://hackaday.io/)

